# Experiences with black tyre paint anyone?



## Rich5ltr (Mar 29, 2006)

Bit of an odd request this one but at least I'm in the right forum!

On my modern car I would dream of using black tyre paint, I prefer to use a clear finish like wonder wheels rubber dressing which restores the look of the tyre and gives a semi-matt finish, however...

I also have a 50 year-old classic Aston Martin which has big 16" cross-ply tyres and I want to make them look nice. I spent some time this morning experimenting with my wonder wheels stuff and some bumper black but the tyres just dried back to a rubbery brown! So... has anyone any experience of using tyre paint and if so is there a best brand to go for? I don't want glossy shiny rubber just subtle semi-matt black.

Thoughts/comments? Cheers Rich... 

p.s. here's the machine in question...


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Have you cleaned the tyres to remove all excess and caked in dirt?

then use blackfire tyre dressing or megs endurance tyre dressing........that should see you good.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

^
Agreed with the amazing avatar :lol:

Use some APC or degreaser with a scrubbing brush to srub the 'browning' away from the tyres first :thumb:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Thorough clean of the tyre first is a must.

Before





































After




























The Pneu dressing dries to a matt/slight satin finish


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Good advice from Wheelie_Clean there :thumb:

A tyre with a big sidewall should not have a glossy finish, it just looks wrong.

Swiss V Pneu and Autoglym Rubber and Vinyl are the products that come to mind.

Both dry to a matt finish.

Alternatively, Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel is by far the best tyre dressing.

You could apply it with the foam applicator provided, then buff the tyre to reveal a satin sheen


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I had a TVR S3 and I put simoniz tyre paint on the tryes which looked gooey and shiny (pretty naff), then cracked and peeled leaving a ghastly finish. Oh well lesson learned, and you'd do well to learn by my mistake, imho.

PLEASE don't put that crap on that lovely Aston!

I have also put shoe polish on the sidewalls in the past, and this created a long lasting, matt black even finish, which might look quite good, and is very cheap and easy to try...


----------



## Rich5ltr (Mar 29, 2006)

Well chaps I took your advice and didn't put any tyre paint on it, I just cleaned the tyres very well and applied some tyre dressing... Looks good now


----------

